# Sister in law pregnant after laughing at me miscarriage



## briannak (Mar 12, 2009)

I had a mc last year in august. It would have been my first child. It was really hard on my husband and i we had been trying for a while and it was devestating when we found out during or fourth month check up. She sent my husband some text messages sort of poking of fun of the situation and later stated that i needed to get over it, it was just baby.This led to the family breaking up. My husband does not talk to her because of the text and voicemessages she left. My inlaws heard them and got mad at her, and then at me because i called her and told her off. She was so mean about the whole thing. It had only been three days since i found out about my miscarriage and just had a D and C. I couldn't understand how she could say that since she had two children already. I later concieved and gave birth to my son. When we introduced them she just raised her eye brow and said she felt no connection "to the kid". We obviously do not have a good realtionship, i got that. But i found out today shes pregnant and she started trying in July. She demands the spot light, and im upset, i feel like she got pregnant to keep the attention on her. My son is the only grandson right now, and even though we get into all the time she still had the nerve to ask my MIL to ask me to save his baby clothes for her, when she was never held him, bought him anything, or acknowledged herself as his aunt. Im buring right now..... other news im two days late and might be pregnant myself. Is it bad that im so mad, and kind of hoping she goes through the same thing i did.


Oh by the way.. my son was born in july.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

she is evil for that. i had a mc at almost 5 months, and i went through the whole labor, and was told it was a girl. and you did the right thing cutting her out. anybody that vendictive deserves to get a little quiet time.

you did nothing wrong, the mc was not your fault. you have the right to be very mad and upset at her actions.

hope you feel better. keep talking to your h about the accident, keep him talking about it too. in time it wont hurt so bad. focus on the baby you have now and look forward to the future. nothing wrong with that talk about more kids. it will never go away, but you will deal and come out on the other side stronger. both of you.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

She was very insensitive honey. And I can see why you wouldn't want her in your life. I don't blame you, I wouldn't want her in mine either.

I do think you are allowing your anger to make things about you that really don't concern you though. Her being pregnant, isn't a concern of yours. Whether she does it for the attention or not, that is something only she will know. Don't let the anger towards her past actions put you in a place where you will later regret. I think you know that if you acted the same way, or wished the same on her and it happened the guilt you would feel would be overwhelming. You might not think so now, but that would probably be the outcome of a situation like that. 

You don't have to play nice, you don't have to save baby clothes for her, etc, etc, but you should also not allow her any room in your life to make drama. Just worry about yourself, your husband and your baby. Surround him with those who love him and let go of the past where it concerns her. Don't wish ill on others, just thank god ( or whomever you believe in) for what you have.


----------



## tamara24 (Jul 14, 2010)

These remarks were made out of jealousy that you were getting all the attention,but it doesn't make it right. Nor does it make you feel any better.
You are not alone. We tried six years to concieve and finally had our son, nine months later,I went to the doctor thinking I had the flu and I was pregnant on my own! We were sooo surprised and totally thrilled. Since I found out that I was pregnant the week of Christmas, we choose to tell everyone on Christmas Eve. My brother in law and his wife. Were trying to get pregnant three months prior, so when we told them they were extremely rude. After that SIL made several comments about how I cared for my son,totally out of wack! It basically was out of jealousy but it really hurt my feelings as I was totally engrossed in the motherhood thing.
My advice to you is to ignore her, but bring a present to her new baby and exclaim how proud you are of your new niece or nephew. Don't give her clothes, just say, oh, a friend of mine really needed them and drop it.. 
Don't stoop to her level as it makes you look just as petty as her. A miscarraige is devastating, and she has no class saying those things,but you said your peace to her so now move on and know you are a better person for it.my deepest sympathy to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I never cease to be amazed at some people's CRUELTY. Her reactions and statements after your MC are nothing but cruel. I wouldn't give her my leftover baby clothes. I'd tell my MIL to let her know that I'm saving them for my NEXT child. This person is toxic to your life. You don't need her in it. You can send a gift for the baby when the time comes via USPS and be done with it. 
You know you really don't want her to have a MC. You just want her to feel some of the pain you felt yourself at the time, and her subsequent insensitive and cruel remarks. Don't give her the satisfaction. Enjoy your child, your husband and your life. And *crossing fingers* on the possibility of a new addition to your family!


----------

